# Tiffany Jayne 34 -- Comments?



## SPC (Nov 26, 2009)

It appears to be an Alerion progenitor. Does anyone have personal experience with one? Here are a few details that I could find.

Paul Kotzebue designed and built by C&B Marine. 
LOA: 34 ft 0 in
Beam: 8 ft 0 in
LWL: 2525 ft 0 in
Maximum Draft: 6 ft 0 in
Displacement: 5790 lbs
Ballast: 2230 lbs


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry, no experience whatsoever, other than slightly drooling over the one I've seen&#8230;

When a boat stands out in a place like Nantucket, that says something&#8230;

This one is owned by the writer Nathaniel Philbrick, of IN THE HEART OF THE SEA and MAYFLOWER fame&#8230;

He has a good eye, these are sweet-looking boats&#8230;


----------



## Finback (Jan 1, 2009)

greetings to forum members

I am the current owner of Marie J, having bought her from Nat 2 years ago. She is actually the only wooden TJ, her hull having been the plug for the original female mold which C&B used to form the 'glas versions. She is strip planked cedar and all bright inside...kind of like a piano.

I am getting ready for a season of wooden boat racing in Maine, including the Eggemoggin Reach Regatta. I would like to get in line with the originator of this thread in requesting info about the boat - however I would like specifics on the best way to set up the rig for light-to-moderate air and flat water.

Having raced Marie J for many years with her former 2 owners, and having cruised her in New England, I can say that this is a remarkably frisky little boat that nonettheless inspires confidence even when beating into 25-30 in Buzzards Bay. Cheerio!


----------



## PaulKotzebue (Apr 26, 2010)

My recollection is Marie J is diagonal planked with three layers of 1/6" spruce over cedar stringers.

Some photos of the build and launch from 1983:


----------



## Finback (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, Mr Kotzebue,

The photos of Marie J are wonderful, and I thank you for them! The one of the hull with just that little Yanmar is really terrific. Marie J had a very successful racing season this year, winning the Castine-Camden and taking second in the Eggemoggin Reach Regatta, beating all the new hot boats from Brooklin. For her overall victory, Marie J won the Ames Trophy and the trophy maker, A.G.A. Correa of Edgecomb, Maine, wants a lines drawing of a Tiffany Jayne to inscribe on the trophy. Would you happen to have one handy? If so, please let me know. It would need to go to: [email protected] .

That is one fast little boat! We were first to finish in class by 53 minutes (light air) and 3rd to finish overall (beaten only by a NY 50 and a brand new 8m.).


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow... wow... that's really a lovely boat! How many were built? And forgive me, but what's it rate?


----------



## Finback (Jan 1, 2009)

Howdy, puddinlegs,

Mine was the first and only wood version...all the rest were fiberglass. I'm not sure how many of the glass boats were built, but from what I've seen, C&B did a fine job with them. For such a light boat, Tiffany jaynes have made some impressive cruises, including one, currently for sale, I believe, which went to Alaska.

Marie J rates 27.5 non-spin and 32 spin in CRF (wooden boat rating system used in all classic yacht regattas on the US east coast). With a 25-foot waterline, I was a little nervous, but in light air she is almost unbelieveably quick. Her last PHRF rating was 138.


----------



## jefffmaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Did somebody say Tiffany Jayne? I have been drooling and dreaming of this one for a few weeks, but logistics are not in my favor. Any takers? 
Tiffany Jayne for sale


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

*WOW*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Really great thread, thanks!


----------



## PaulKotzebue (Apr 26, 2010)

Finback said:


> Hello, Mr Kotzebue,
> 
> The photos of Marie J are wonderful, and I thank you for them! The one of the hull with just that little Yanmar is really terrific. Marie J had a very successful racing season this year, winning the Castine-Camden and taking second in the Eggemoggin Reach Regatta, beating all the new hot boats from Brooklin. For her overall victory, Marie J won the Ames Trophy and the trophy maker, A.G.A. Correa of Edgecomb, Maine, wants a lines drawing of a Tiffany Jayne to inscribe on the trophy. Would you happen to have one handy? If so, please let me know. It would need to go to: [email protected] .
> 
> That is one fast little boat! We were first to finish in class by 53 minutes (light air) and 3rd to finish overall (beaten only by a NY 50 and a brand new 8m.).


Congratulations on your success with the Marie J. I'm happy to hear the boat is still active and being maintained after 30 years. I have this image, pinched from a YachtWorld listing:


----------



## BlueBanana34 (Mar 23, 2012)

Finback,
We may have corresponded in the past regarding the Tiffany Jayne. Do you still own yours? I am bringing one back from the dead here in Texas. Haven't launched her yet but your comments on performance are encouraging.


----------



## BlueBanana34 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr Kotzebue,
I understand there were only 6 glass versions built by C&B Marine. I bought one left for dead on a trailer at Lake Texhoma last year and she's undergoing restoration. Haven't launched her yet, but based on the comments regarding performance, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

You might contact Schooner Creek in Portland. The last time I was there they had a Tiff Jane in the shop being refurbished. It may have been abandoned by the owner so it would possibly be available now.


----------

